# Strippers and bar tenders are the only people in the world who will actually tip after saying I'll tip in app



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)




----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I love driving strippers. They are clean, pleasant, and they smell good.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Atavar said:


> I love driving strippers. They are clean, pleasant, and they smell good.


A stripper gave me this $10. I could've asked to sleep over with her if I wanted to but I behave and I don't wanna risk some pax lady allowing me to sleep and me hitting the news the next day haha. Some girls will allow sleeping and know they will later try sue Uber to try get big dough $$$


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

I actually have stripper scent air freshener. It smells just like a stripper. Surprisingly quite a few people recognize it.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

The last stripper I drove was a second-generation stripper. Her mom worked at the same club (Spearmint Rhino) as her. She told me so. On that day she had worked as the hostess and she tipped me in crisp one dollar bills. Bills that hadn't been shoved anywhere on a stripper yet.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Atavar said:


> I actually have stripper scent air freshener. It smells just like a stripper. Surprisingly quite a few people recognize it.
> 
> View attachment 645699


What in the ****ing hell is this? I have never heard this before. Twilight zone stuff


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Ozzyoz said:


> What in the ****ing hell is this? I have never heard this before. Twilight zone stuff


You can order it online from Signature Scent Air Freshener |
Same scent, new name. I guess they got pushback about "Stripper Scent"


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

The true Professionals do not ware any sent at all. Why ? Cause they do not want to get there regular married clients in trouble.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> The true Professionals do not ware any sent at all. Why ? Cause they do not want to get there regular married clients in trouble.


huh? do not ware any sent at all?


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Should of wrote,
Cause they do not want to get there married clients in trouble. It's bad for there repeat business.

You are single, the game changes.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

SpinalCabbage said:


> The last stripper I drove was a second-generation stripper. Her mom worked at the same club (Spearmint Rhino) as her. She told me so. On that day she had worked as the hostess and she tipped me in crisp one dollar bills. Bills that hadn't been shoved anywhere on a stripper yet.


Till you got em.
Gave them all right back
to her mom didnt you?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Till you got em.
> Gave them all right back
> to her mom didnt you?


Hahaha! I don't do strip clubs. They've never appealed to me. If I wanted sex from a stranger I'd just hire a hooker. And I've been married to the same woman for 29 yeas and I am not about to throw that away for some strange... But if I was to do that, I think I would have went for the daughter rather than the mom.


----------



## Mr.1387 (10 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> I actually have stripper scent air freshener. It smells just like a stripper. Surprisingly quite a few people recognize it.
> 
> View attachment 645699


Best thing about this spray is when you get home and your wife asks why you smell like another woman you can say it’s just the car air freshener 🙃


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

In Wisconsin if you want your car to smell like stripper you go fishing.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Remind me never to go to a strip joint in Wisconsin. Every place I have been strippers smell clean and sweet with maybe a hint of fresh sweat. You go to the wrong clubs.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

We have farm girls. Now, there's nothin' wrong with farm girls, most of them can change a tractor tire and herd milking cows just fine, but they don't make very good strippers.

In the city we have the mom from down the street that has three kids and needs some extra cash to feed the kids [_and her drug habit_]. (That flopping jelly-roll with a c-section scar ain't a pretty picture.)

I'm not sayin' theys all bad, in fact the more beer you drink the more better ones that start a dancin'. Just sayin'....

🤣


----------



## 195045 (Feb 2, 2020)

Ozzyoz said:


> View attachment 645696


Because what easy come easy go


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> The true Professionals do not ware any sent at all. Why ? Cause they do not want to get there regular married clients in trouble.


Nope
Because a REAL man enjoys the scent of ... female.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> In Wisconsin if you want your car to smell like stripper you go fishing.


Oh, YOU're hanging with the wrong wimmin.
Or, the real cheap ones. Sick ones.
Are you allergic to penicillin?
Hope not.

Not even FISH should smell like fish.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ozzyoz said:


> View attachment 645696


In my experience as well as that of many others on this website, bartenders are piece of shit tippers.

I've also seen several posters on this website complain about non-tipping strippers.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

UberBastid said:


> Oh, YOU're hanging with the wrong wimmin.
> Or, the real cheap ones. Sick ones.
> Are you allergic to penicillin?
> Hope not.
> ...


I'd rate this post: *ACCURATE*
(but that's mostly what we have in Wisconsin. Michigan and Chickagoland are different)

Our male strippers are [often, but not always] the same, only a drunk would want them.



Nats121 said:


> In my experience as well as that of many others on this website, bartenders are piece of shit tippers.


I wonder if it's because the good ones hump it for a living and think: You're just sittin' on your a$$ driving, that's not work.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Nope
> Because a REAL man enjoys the scent of ... female.


I agree 100% , It is just the business aspect of it. As my Cherokee friend has the best smell to.


----------



## tucsongoober69 (May 29, 2021)

i picked up the same stripper from two different clubs here in town, but both times she didnt tip me. Does that mean that i'm not handsome enough?


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> I wonder if it's because the good ones hump it for a living and think: You're just sittin' on your a$$ driving, that's not work


If that's what they're thinking they're clueless as well as being asswipes. 

We're "sittin' on our asses" in vehicles we have to purchase, maintain, and operate at $4+ per gallon.

Meanwhile you can bet your ass they tip taxi drivers.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Nats121 said:


> If that's what they're thinking they're clueless as well as being asswipes.
> 
> We're "sittin' on our asses" in vehicles we have to purchase, maintain, and operate at $4+ per gallon.
> 
> Meanwhile you can bet your ass they tip taxi drivers.


I would guess there's a group that thinks drivers drive as a hobby to meet people like them.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Always good for replenishing my small bills.

"Miss, if you wouldn't mind i'm short on small bills... It would be great if I could get my entire fare in singles."


----------



## New guy65 (Oct 25, 2018)

Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> The true Professionals do not ware any sent at all. Why ? Cause they do not want to get there regular married clients in trouble.


They will still leave stripper dust on your clothes


----------

